# Beefheart



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Ok i got my fish some, ill tell you guys if they like it or not.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

They should love it ...hope it goes well


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Some ate it, some ate it and spit it back out. However i know they are not "very" hungry, after all, i know that they just ate 2 mid size feeders "2 - 3 inchs" and 40 feeders last night.


----------



## Reich (Oct 1, 2003)

man... ur p's sure have appetite!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

they'll grow to love it sooner or later ....before 40 feeders.....


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

yeah i used to feed them like crazy, lol


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

I hope you can get your P's to eat beefheart. My P's wont touch the stuff. Good luck


----------



## Grande (Aug 28, 2003)

My rhom is not very interested in beefheart. But my roommate's RBP's love's it!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

My pygos would eat it but my serras wouldnt so I just quit feeding it.


----------



## bozley (Mar 12, 2003)

my reds won't have much to do with it. I end up netting it back out!


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

should work great for you


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

starve then and they will eat anything


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

yeah starve them theyll eat nething. thats how i got them to eat pellets.


----------

